# Amber Jack



## sparky30_06 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ihave a bunch of amber jack that was caught this summer that I need to do something with and was thinking smoking it over Christmas while I'm off work.

Any suggestions on brine/marinade and smoking suggestions too?

Have a bunch of black fin but that might be gone by then.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2012)

Sparky, morning.... I just searched amberjack and about 50 varieties are listed from all over the world... there seems to be different flavor profiles, meat textures etc. for most of the specie....  I would check with your local fish monger to see what best suits the variety you have... Not trying to put you off.... Up here in the NW, we have 5 varieties of salmon.... each with a different flavor profile and oil content...  They are not interchangeable as far as processing..... each variety has a "best way" to process.....    Dave


----------



## sparky30_06 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Dave.   These amberjack came out of the gulf, not sure which sub species they exactually are. 

Hopefully someone will come by with an idea or 3


----------

